

AOL’s Luddites Love Their E-Mail More than Google’s Geeks - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/12/aols-luddites-love-their-e-mail-more-than-googles-geeks/

======
quasomojo
you don't even want to know how many college educated people are unaware that
you can drag a google map

its useful to pop your head over the valley sometimes folks

------
rms
What is AOL's email interface like these days? It used to to be terrible.

~~~
astine
That would explain why it takes so long for people to check their mail. :D

